# EN: you's, you is, you was



## PamPidoum

Bonjour,

Y a t-il un sens sous-tendu dans le fait d'utiliser la troisième personne en s'adressant à une personne ?
You's ; you was

Je le trouve souvent dans des musiques de rap depuis toujours, où sa a souvent l'air de dénigrer la personne à qui cela s'adresse.

Ou y a t-il une autre signification ?

Merci
_____

Hi !

Is using "you's" ; "you was" a mark of either despise or distance adressing to someone ?

Thank you

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Giordano Bruno

I need the context, but "yous" is a common ungrammatical form of you modified to indicate the plural.  Frequently in the form "yous all".  "You was" does not  really work as it should be "You were".


----------



## CapnPrep

On trouve la conjugaison °_you__ was_ dans beaucoup de dialectes, parmi lesquels l'AAVE. Le sens est strictement identique à celui du _you were_ standard. D'ailleurs il ne s'agit pas d'une forme de troisième personne, mais de la forme du singulier (_I was_, _h__e was_) qui s'est généralisée aux personnes du pluriel (°_we was_, °_they was_). C'est un simple fait morphologique, il ne faut pas y voir une volonté de dénigrer qui que ce soit. (Cette volonté peut être présente dans une musique de rap, mais elle sera alors exprimée par les paroles plus généralement, pas par ce choix de conjugaison.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir aussi le fil EN: as if you was [sic].


----------



## Omelette

And, similarly, 'you's' in this context is the contracted form of 'you is', or ,in standard English, 'you are'.


----------



## laloi

You's is not a distant form of address or a term of disapproval. It's a dialect issue. It's definitely not standard English but as a contraction of "you is," it is found in AAVE (sometimes called ebonics). This is the context, then, I assume, used in many of the rap songs you refer to.


----------



## Tritta

Hello,

When in English someone says "You was" instead of "you were", is it clear for English speakers that it refers to one person ("you were" = "toi") or could it be two people ("you were" = "vous")?

Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, _you was_  est totalement faux. En anglais standard, il faut toujours dire _you were_.


----------



## dgsavoie

Ca s'entend parfois, mais c'est de l'argot wesh-wesh et non de l'anglais.


----------



## Tritta

Merci à tous, je sais bien que ce n'est pas correct. Quelqu'un pourrait-il répondre à la question initiale ? (2e p. du singulier ou du pluriel ?)


----------



## dgsavoie

ça sera uniquement une personne - singulier. Mais ça reviendrait à dire "vous es" en français.


----------



## Tritta

Très bien, merci !!


----------



## Maître Capello

dgsavoie said:


> ça sera uniquement une personne - singulier.


Non, pas nécessairement ; cela peut aussi concerner un sujet pluriel.


----------



## CapnPrep

Tritta said:


> When in English someone says "You was" instead of "you were", is it clear for English speakers that it refers to one person ("you were" = "toi") or could it be two people ("you were" = "vous")?


In earlier stages of English (17th and 18th centuries), it was common for speakers to distinguish singular _you was_ and plural _you were_. It may that some current non-standard varieties of English maintain this distinction today, but I am not aware of any documented examples. And there are many varieties that use _you was_ for both singular and plural reference, as Maître Capello said. These varieties also tend to have _we was_ and _they was_; in other words, _was_ is generalized to all persons and numbers.


----------



## Tritta

Great. Thank you all !


----------



## WannaBFluent

dgsavoie said:


> Ca s'entend parfois, mais c'est de l'argot wesh-wesh et non de l'anglais.


C'est exactement ça.
On retrouve ce you is dans beaucoup de dialogues du jeu GTA San Andreas par exemple (jeu autour des gangs de Los Angeles).

Il n'y a rien de péjoratif à utiliser you is. D'ailleurs dans San Andreas les principaux personnages, CJ, Big Smoke, Ryder et Sweet se disent souvent you is bien qu'ils soient de proches amis et appartiennent au même gang. Dans une mission, le personnage principal doit aller frapper un dealer, et celui-ci, qui pense voir venir un client, s'adresse à lui par you is. Rien de péjoratif donc.

Mais c'est effectivement un language de rue utilisé aux USA, il est donc normal que tu le retrouve dans des musiques de rap.


----------

